# GT: Game 44- Clippers @ Celtics 2/3



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Fri Feb 3
4:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

we'll win this too. no clipper killer ricky davis! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, but hopefully the clippers can defend against the 3 in this game unlike against miami.


----------



## jcwla

I loved this quote from cat mobley after the orlando win:

On the Clippers' next game in Boston:
“We just have to play one game at a time. We owe Boston, so we are coming in there. We are coming in full throttle. They should know that. They embarrassed us at our house. We owe them payback.” 

I too like our chances much better against Wally Z. than the known Clipper killer Ricky Davis...unfortunately we now get him four times a year (fortunately just once more this year) but not tomorrow...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Can we just trade for Ricky Davis? Hmmm.


----------



## qross1fan

Still Clips need to slow down Pierce since it seems pretty much impossible to shut him down and make sure Wally S. doesn't go off and get open looks like Payton and Posey did during the Heat game. Clips need to dominate inside and get Al Jefferson out the game.


----------



## yamaneko

lets see chris wilcox keep up his strong play off of the bench.

Singleton has mostly been playing SF lately, so his rebounds are down, but with wilcox coming on strong, i dont see much of a need to put singleton at the 4.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=238953


----------



## RhettO

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=238953


Is it just me, or do Clipper fans ALWAYS go big with the sportsbook? qrichfan threw down >40k! Represent! 1k on the Clips!


----------



## Weasel

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman vs. West, Szczerbiak, Pierce, LaFrentz, Perkins


----------



## Weasel

Celtics win the tap.

Wally gets blocked by Mobley.

Brand drives to the hole and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Why the hell did Dunleavy change the starting unit. 

Brand draws a foul


----------



## Weasel

Pierce looks hurt and the Celtics take a timeout for him.
Looks like he got hit in the family jewels, he is ok.


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes both FT's.

West misses a 3.

Cassell with his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel

West misses again this time from 2.

Kaman loses it and Wally dunks on the break.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally's playin extra harder it seems.

Celts can't buy a shot


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses but Celtics get it back.

Pierce misses a 3.

Brand drives and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand is hot and scores 6-2


----------



## Weasel

West hits a jumper.

Mobley drives and barely misses the layup.

Pierkens scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Perkins takes it from Kaman and scores 6-6

after a bad start, Celts seem to be feelin it . . . 

Kaman scores 8-6


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with the tough catch and score with the hook.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with the touch foul, non-shooting.

Cassell with the steal and gives it to Brand for the SLAM!


----------



## qross1fan

Cass with the strip and dime to Elton for the Monster JAM! 10-6


Box Out Please

Elton with a block!


----------



## Weasel

Brand blocks Pierkens.

Kaman scores off of the bank.

Clippers up, 12-6.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaveman scores 12-6


----------



## Weasel

Pirkens with another offensive rebound, scores and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

1 Second left on the 24 and La-Doo-Doo puts up a prayer, misses, Perkins rebounds, scores and gets fouled 12-8

3 OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS FOR PERKINS. BOX OUT PEOPLE


----------



## qross1fan

I feel a time out coming for some reason

Perkins with his 4th offensive rebound :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Pierkens blocks Brand.

Another offensive rebound for Pierkens but he misses the shot.

Turnoever Ross.


----------



## Weasel

Ross misses the jumper.

Ross with the foul on Pierce.


----------



## qross1fan

Hopefully Dunleavy told every to f'n start boxing out


----------



## qross1fan

And another offensive rebound for Boston . . . and another for Perkins and Celts are up


----------



## Weasel

Another offensive board for Pierkens.


----------



## qross1fan

Thank God for Elton Brand who scores 14-13


----------



## Weasel

Brand hits the jumper.

Pierce misses, Kaman rebounds.

Pierkens fouls Brand on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives and draws a foul on Perkins . . . get Perkins out the game with foul trouble plz


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits both 16-13


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes both FT's.

West hits the runner.

Mobley misses a though layup.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell to Brand for the break away dunk!


----------



## Weasel

Cassell hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Wally misses, Kaman rebound.

Brand to Kaman for the score.

Clippers up, 22-15.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

celts shooting 6-23 at 26% WOW. clips 9-14 at 64%, looking very good


----------



## qross1fan

Wally scores. That early dunk might have helped him 22-17


----------



## Weasel

Wally hits a tough shot.

Kaman to Mobley who gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses a looooooong duece

Pierce misses again and out on the Clips


----------



## Weasel

Ross misses another jumper.

Pierce misses and the ball goes out.


----------



## Weasel

West scores on the nice move.

Mobley with the LONG 2.


----------



## Weasel

Jefferson with the offensive tip in. :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Pierkens with another offensive rebound but he misses.

Cassell drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2. Pierkens gets his 2nd.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow speaking of tip ins...BOS with 10 offensive boards, getting 13 more FGA. WOW box out plz


----------



## Weasel

Cassell makes both FT's.

Singleton with a questionable foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Way too MANY offensive rebounds in the game for Boston so far.

26-23


----------



## Weasel

Ross hits a 3 at the buzzer!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Whack man... whack, this is what they call payback?


----------



## qross1fan

Ross beats the buzzar!!!!!!!!!! 3 Pointer by Q 29-25


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

awful rebounding in the first quarter for a team that leads the league in rebounding


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 29
Celtics 25

Can say box out? The Clippers can't, the Clippers would be up by double digits had they been able to grab half of all the offensive rebouns the Celtics got. Kaman gets to box out as he is looking lost on the misses.


----------



## qross1fan

Dun needs Singleton in their so Clips would actually start boxing out


----------



## qross1fan

Ross's shot doesn't count damnit :curse:


----------



## Weasel

The 3 doesn't count....

Clippers 26
Celtics 25.


----------



## Weasel

Singleton gets blocked by Jefferson.

Ewing with the steal and the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing with a sweet J 28-25

Why isn't Ewing playing that much?


----------



## Free Arsenal

One word... dumb. Whatever, I'm sure Mike is fired up about rebounds.


----------



## Weasel

Allen with a long 2.

Ross gets blocked.

Celtics loose the ball out of bounds.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross gets his shot swatted. 

Celts turn it over and Cat checks in for Q. Ross


----------



## Weasel

Brand hits a real tough jumper over 2 guys.

Brand gets the miss and scores on the other end.


----------



## Weasel

Brand blocks Jefferson and forces a jump ball.

Brand wins the tip.

Brand scores!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

I can tell brand wants that payback.


----------



## qross1fan

That dunk really woke Wally up.

Al Jefferson got hurt badly it seems


----------



## Weasel

Wally hits the 3.

Brand misses and Jefferson looks real hurt.


----------



## Weasel

Wow, Jefferson looks like he broke something as he is in real PAIN.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> Wow, Jefferson looks like he broke something as he is in real PAIN.


o man, still vague tho. what body part?


----------



## squeemu

Man, that sucks really bad. I hope he's okay. I hate when players get breaks.


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> o man, still vague tho. what body part?


His ankle or his knee. Looks like it could be a break or a very severe sprain. Jefferson is putting no weight on his ankle as he is carried off.


----------



## Free Arsenal

squeemu said:


> Man, that sucks really bad. I hope he's okay. I hate when players get breaks.


What you mean, that means we have easier payback.


----------



## qross1fan

Kandi is in the game wow


----------



## qross1fan

That dunk for Wally has really energized him

34-32


----------



## Weasel

Wally scores on the layup.

Kaman hustles with the Kandiman and forces a jump ball on the miss.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman rebounds the miss.

Ewing for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing hits a threeeeeeeeee 37-32


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley controls the loose ball and lays it up and in 39-32


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with the loose ball and breaks away for the layup.


----------



## qross1fan

Kandi rebounds and scores wow 39-34


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes a tough post up.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores in the post 41-34


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman with his left hand 43-34 8 for the Kaveman


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox rebounds the Kandi man miss.

Kaman scores with the left-handed hook.

Clippers up, 43-34.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ack hope al's injury doesnt turn out really serious


----------



## Weasel

Wally drives, scores, and gets fouled by Wilcox.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally with an and one . . that damn dunk


----------



## Weasel

Mobley gets fouled by Wally on a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat draws a foul on Wally

43-37 shootin two

Elton coming back in


----------



## Weasel

Pierce makes his first shot of the game he is 1-6.

Kaman scores from Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Another offensive rebound for the Celts 47-41

7 Offensive Boards for Kendrick Perkins


----------



## Weasel

LaFrentz misses, Kaman rebounds.

Mobley drives and gets fouled by Wally, Wally's 3rd foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman rebounds from Prkins about time . . .

Mobley postin Wally up . . draws n gets fouled again, shooting two

Tiem Out Taken

2:57 to go Clips up 47-41


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits both FT's 49-41


----------



## Weasel

Mobley makes both FT's.

Ross with the steal but someone losses it, ALlen misses.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass from the FT line 51-41


----------



## qross1fan

Guard the Arc 51-44 West for 3

Sam misses the answer and Celtic Ball


----------



## Weasel

West hits a 3.

Cassell misses and it goes out.


----------



## Weasel

West misses a 3 but losses but Perkins travels.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds . . Mobley gets it blocked 

Clips lose it, and Celts trvael


----------



## Weasel

Brand fouls Pierce.


----------



## Weasel

Jefferson sprained his ankle and will not return.


----------



## Weasel

??????????/

The game just cut out????


----------



## Weasel

Brand hits the tough jumper and then steals it but not enough time for him to shoot.


----------



## qross1fan

EB scores . . then steals the baseball pass! Halftime and Clips up 53-46


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 53
Celtics 46

The Clippers could be up big but need to guard the 3 better and box out. Brand is having one hell of a game and needed more touched in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand: 20 Points/6 Boards/2 Dimes/2 Steals/2 Blocks on 8-11 Shooting 

What a Half of Mr. Consistency


----------



## OneBadLT123

20 in the half for brand, man how come this guy never had respect over the years...

Man i love brand


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits his first J of the game 55-46


----------



## Weasel

Ross hits the jumper.

Ross get called for a touch foul, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Brand blocks Wally on the Jumper.

Brand hits the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets his third block of the game . . . and scores! 57-46


----------



## qross1fan

West shows his quickness 57-50


----------



## Weasel

LaFrenz hits a long 2.

Mobley misses and Kaman misses the tip.

West drives and scores.

Kaman to Ross for the layup.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross and Kaman nice bball played, Ross lays it in 59-50


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell turns it over again


----------



## Weasel

Pierkens misses an easy one.

Cassell losses the ball. :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Pierce hits a long 2.

Brand losses the ball, Cassell fouls West to stop the break away.


----------



## Weasel

Pierce misses a 3 but LaFrenz doesn't.


----------



## qross1fan

La-Doo-Doo for three . .why? Another Celts offensive rebound 59-55


----------



## Weasel

3 seconds violation on Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman camped in the lane way too long and another turnover


----------



## qross1fan

Perkins lays it up and in 59-57

Time-Out Dunleavy . . 7:42 left to go


----------



## Weasel

Defense??


----------



## Weasel

Pierkens picks up his 3rd foul, non-shooting.

Cassell looses the ball again...


----------



## qross1fan

Sam turns it over AGAIN


----------



## qross1fan

Sam trying to do way too much right there . . Pierce drives and missess . . . 

Brand misses


----------



## qross1fan

Pierce ties it up 59-59


----------



## Weasel

Pierce misses.

Brand misses.

Pierce makes it and ties it up. :no:


----------



## Weasel

Cassell to Kaman for the score, nice pass.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass with a SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET pass to Kaman for the duece 61-59


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds, outlets to Mobley, Mobley blows a lay up, Brand rebounds, and gets fouled


----------



## Weasel

Mobley gets blocked but Brand gets the rebound and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits his first FT and his second 63-59


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes both FT's.

Cassell with the steal and he hits the jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a huge block but Mobley lets the ball go out?


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Pierkens is really working hard but it is out on him.


----------



## Weasel

Ross misses the jumper.

Pierce hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with the tough swinging left-handed hook shot.


----------



## Weasel

Piere misses, Mobley with the nice rebound.

Ross gets fouled on the shot.

Ross only makes 1 FT.


----------



## Weasel

Kandi misses.

Cassell hits a LONG 2.


----------



## Weasel

Wally hits a 2.

Kaman misses but off of the Celtics.

Timeout. Clippers up, 73-64.


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses in-n-out.

MObley with the steal and the ease dunk.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley with a steal and a JAM! 75-64


----------



## Weasel

Veal misses.

West fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

Cassell misses badly.

Pierce gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Damn, Kandi with a nice move and dunk??!! surprising...

Livingston to Wilcox for the layup.


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:

Clippers 77
Celtics 66

The Clippers need more 2nd chance points, I believe they only have 2 or 4 compared to like 18 by the Celtics. The Clippers didn't have a good middle of that quarter but they did have a great end to the quarter as the responded to the Celtics tying it up. Also there were too many turnovers by the Clippers in that quarter.


----------



## Weasel

Good job by Livingston by altering the layup and making his man miss. :clap:


----------



## Weasel

Wally picks up his 4th foul after taking out Livingston's legs.

Ewing misses the buzzer beater.


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses a shot as he got fouled but no call.

Celtics miss.

Ewing misses the 3.

Kandi makes a tough one.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox gets hacked and again no call, well it looked like a hack.


----------



## Weasel

Please timeout. This lineup sucks out there..


----------



## Weasel

Mobley misses the long 2.

Cassell gets the loose ball.

Brand missess...


----------



## Weasel

Kandi misses and Cassell finally scores for the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel

Wally misses but gets his own miss and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Pierce is back and so is Ross. West comes in also.

West misses.

Mobley misses.


----------



## Weasel

Rebounding is pathetic......


----------



## Weasel

Kaman misses.

Wally scores, 1 point game...


----------



## Weasel

Phew Brand scores on a tough shot.


----------



## Weasel

Veal misses a 3.

Timeout, Clippers up 3.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell hits a 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Kandi misses, Mobley the rebound.

Cassell with another 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Pierce misses.

Veal fouls Brand, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Brand hits a tough jumper.

Clippers up, 89-78.


----------



## Weasel

Wally misses.

Brand hits another tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Pierce gets fouled and makes the shot, he completes the 3 point play.

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

All hail CASSELL! :worship:


----------



## Weasel

Looks like both teams are calling off the starters with 1:18 left.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley drives to the hole, makes the shot and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Final:

Clippers 98
Celtics 81

CASSELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mr. Clutch seals the game for the Clippers.


----------



## jcwla

Give Sam whatever he wants.
I don't want him on anyone's side but ours -- for as long as he wants to play, coach, or anything else.


----------



## RhettO

jcwla said:


> Give Sam whatever he wants.
> I don't want him on anyone's side but ours -- for as long as he wants to play, coach, or anything else.


Indeed!


----------



## joser

i cant believe minny let sam go. they must be scratching their heads now.


----------



## Weasel

For those who might have missed the game they are showing it again on FSN2.

One reason the Celtics stayed in the game so much, 17-2 they had the advantage on offensive rebounds...


----------



## Botchla

clips got abused on the boards, but we still got the stops we needed and scored when we needed :banana:, just wondering how many minutes did sam play?


----------



## DaFranchise

5th straight game the Clips have shot over 50% from the field. Nice little streak.


----------



## yamaneko

think boston still wants a deal that includes livingston for pierce? what is up with livvy. 0 points


----------



## DaFranchise

Livvy is struggling a bit but I see him getting better as the season progresses. He just seems out of rhythm. Im still against the Livvy for Pierce trade.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Im still against the Livvy for Pierce trade.



hahahah oh man, cmon now 


re read that.....WHO WOULD NOT TRADE FOR PAUL PIERCE and all wed have you give up 

is Shawn Livingston???? eh 


damn at this point, id give him up for any scrub PG hahah or something....

he should be the 3rd string PG right now....

i never really like him since day 1...he is all hype and he ****ing sucks...**** am i the only one 

that sees it....just cuz he makes a couple good passes here n their ...geesh...im starting to 

despise him, cuz it seems as if everytime he is on the floor, the team does not do as good as

when Sam , Or Daniel or on the floor...but i guess we will wait n see....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

and Sam, i cant say anything bad about the guy, even when he had his bad stretch of games...

he has managed to bounce back   


oh man...i didnt catch the game  

but WOW 

im not a "oh he made a clutch shot sign sign him for 2 more years" hahahah

but damn, every game i watch he is constantly making shots period....whether posting up 

or short js....man ....and all his clutch shots are just a plus..  

and 3s now???? OOOH MAN!!!!   yea Elton is playing great n he is prob my favorite Clip of all time

but , if We go to the playoffs, Sam is The King of L.A!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: 


one thing that worries me, i hope he is not trying to live up to his "save the clips" haha pg mentality

or whatever leadership role, and is bypassing fatigue n stuff just to play...i notice he plays ALOT

in every single game...and the season is barely halfway almost...i hope we are not juicing him

for everything hes got so early  

oh and by the way...

check out Steve Kerrs newest editorial on Yahoo or whatever on who he thinks should be 

reserves for the All-Stars...of Course he has ElTon in their :biggrin: 


and "Sam Cassell – He's given the Clips a swagger."

as a "notable omission" :cheers:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Good win tonight. Sam is unstoppable at times.


----------



## jcwla

I love Sam Cassell.
I love Elton Brand.

I just finished watching the last 5:30 again and all I could do was laugh.
Lawler scolding Mike Smith for suggesting Sam "doesn't have that range," etc etc.

Great game.
More of my thoughts on it -- and what Sam has in common with King George -- at my updated blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## Floods

god dammit am i frustrated. sometimes i wonder why i even bother with these damn celtics all they do is fall behind by 50 in the first half, come back in the 3rd, leave a little hope, then blow it in the 4th. prime example last night. :upset:


----------



## squeemu

ElMarroAfamado said:


> im starting to
> 
> despise him, cuz it seems as if everytime he is on the floor, the team does not do as good as
> 
> when Sam , Or Daniel or on the floor...but i guess we will wait n see....


Someone is forgetting the huge slump that Sam went through a while back that was pretty much the sole reason for the Clippers 3-9 run. Give Livingston a bit of a break.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

im sry to say this but i dont kno where we would be without sam i am. o i kno, losing with livingston. ew. this guy has been a major disappointment and it looks like he's not even committed to working hard to get better. yes his jump shot slightly improved, but becuz he knows that, he'll take perimeter shots rather than driving in, which we want him to do.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Someone is forgetting the huge slump that Sam went through a while back that was pretty much the sole reason for the Clippers 3-9 run. Give Livingston a bit of a break."


hhahaha yea...thats true.....as Sam goes the Clippers goes......but Livingston at this point 

is irrelevant when it comes to how the team plays....i dont even think we need up rather than to

fill a roster spot...i say trade him n Mcarty for anyone that can fill Corey's spot....


----------



## DaFranchise

ElMarroAfamado said:


> "Someone is forgetting the huge slump that Sam went through a while back that was pretty much the sole reason for the Clippers 3-9 run. Give Livingston a bit of a break."
> 
> 
> hhahaha yea...thats true.....as Sam goes the Clippers goes......but Livingston at this point
> 
> is irrelevant when it comes to how the team plays....i dont even think we need up rather than to
> 
> fill a roster spot...i say trade him n Mcarty for anyone that can fill Corey's spot....


Corey will be back. There is no need to trade Livvy for a quick fix at small forward. Chemistry is good on the team and we shouldnt mess with it.


----------

